# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Cyclonebox  problème avec le serveur - Impossible de se connecter au serveur Cyclone

## gsm_bouali

Box Maintenance
  Code:
 Box Maintenance procedure started at 22:03:03 (GMT +01:00) Handling device: [Cyclone Team], [Cyclone Bootloader], [Platform: Classic] Bootloader: Cyclone Secure Bootloader v2.13, (Oct  5 2010 17:21:58), Type: Signed Production Application, Added Clip Support Service Tag: ************************ Connecting to Cyclone Server 
Box Maintenance Error -> Can't connect to Cyclone Server  Check Credits  
  Code:
 Started credits checking procedure at 22:03:52 (GMT +01:00) Handling device: [Cyclone Team], [Cyclone Bootloader], [Platform: Classic] Handling device: [Cyclone Team], [Cyclone Box], [Platform: Classic] Service Tag: *************************  Failed to Check Credits -> Failed to connect to Cyclone Server  
Support Area 
  Code:
 Support Area Launched, Engine Revision: 1.0.0.11948 Started authenthication procedure at 22:05:28 (GMT +01:00) Handling device: [Cyclone Team], [Cyclone Box], [Platform: Classic]
 Box Service Tag: ******************** 
Authenthication error -> Failed to connect to Cyclone Server    Solution:Posté par    
Cyclone serveur fonctionne ... mais 
notre serveur DNS est en panne, défaillance matérielle sans doute, nous attend pour la réparation. Donc pour l'instant, dans certains pays peut fonctionner, dans d'autres non.  Vous pouvez vous connecter au serveur de cyclone par un simple truc
Allez à C: \ windows \ system32 \ drivers \ etc \ hosts et ajoutez entrée  83.19.176.83 cyclone.karwosgsm.pl    *Solution for: " Box Open Error   Security problem #1 
&  Security Problem #5   * Box Open Error -> Security problem #1 
Your box is OK  Remove "cyclonebox.dll' or "cyclonebox.sys" from C:\Program files\Cyclone box   1) -. Accédez au Gestionnaire de périphériques
2) -. Universal Serial Bus controllers
3) -. Sélectionnez qui reconnaît le mode bootloader Box
4) -. Clic droit
5) -. Mettre à jour le pilote ...
6) -. Select Manuel
. 7) - Sélectionnez C: \ Program Files \ Cyclone Box \ Drivers
8). - Installez complètement, alors il est seulement Box Aucune maintenance et de profiter de la nouvelle mise à jour.

----------


## TIGER_GSM

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته 
بارك الله فيك

----------

